# Pineapple question



## htc (Jun 29, 2005)

I was eating a piece of pineapple today and noticed that it had little brown things that look like seasame seeds in it. Has anyone ever noticed this too? I always get these in pineapples that are really ripe. I've never seen them in pineapples that are young and not ready.

Anyone know the what, why to this mystery?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 29, 2005)

I think I have noticed them.  I'm not sure either what they are.  Do pineapples have seeds?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 29, 2005)

When cutting up a pineapple, you take off the top and bottom the slice off the outer skin.  Since the skin of a pineapple isn't a smooth flat surface, you have to take off a lot of flesh or individually trim off all the bits in the depressions.  Sometimes you miss a few little black specs.


----------



## htc (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm not referrring to the little 'poky eyes' in a pineapple. I cut that out, but I find some don't have the little "seeds" some do...


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm not referring to the eyes either - this is on the inside of the pineapple - just in the meat?

EDITED TO ADD:  Oh, I think you were referring to Andy M's post.  I didn't see where he had posted when I posted the second time.


----------



## abjcooking (Jun 29, 2005)

I don't know if this will help or not.  This info came from Wikipedia.org.  

Wild pineapples will contain one seed for each flower that produced the fruit. However, most commercially grown pineapples do not contain any seeds.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 29, 2005)

I do believe that's the answer - thanks abj!!


----------



## htc (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks for the info ABJC! I wonder if it's just the seeds starting to try to grow. This last pineapple had a TON of them. For some strange reason, they kind of gross me out.  

Though on the wild pineapple, I bought this one from Costco, I would be surprised if it was wild.


----------



## AllenOK (Jun 29, 2005)

I have to cut A LOT of pineapple for my job.  Good thing, 'cause I love the stuff, I just wish it loved me back.

Those "little black seeds" are just that, seeds.  I see them in about one-in-four, or one-in-five pineapples, so they are fairly common.  I've had two pineapples that were absolutely riddled with them, to the point that I wouldn't serve them.


----------

